# TS420 fuel lines



## jr27236 (Jun 9, 2016)

I want to make sure i have the fuel lines routed properly on a ts420 i am repairing. While doing another repair I noticed the primer buld did not work at all, and also that the owner futzed with attempting to change fuel lines himself, connected them wrong.
So this is what I got now....
1.Out of the fuel tank (pickup side of course) to the bottom of the carb.
2. Out the top (left side) of the carb to the primer. (Pull side)
3. Out the primer to the tank return.

This seams to be the correct way. Below is a picture of the carb and primer i got off the web for illustration. Runs great on acceleration and wot, but will just shut down when left at idle. Will be adjusting the carb tomorrow.


----------

